# Cost of a village funeral in Luxor



## Angelat211 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi
Does anyone have any idea how much a typical village funeral costs. I know they go on for 3 days and have to feed everyone. Do the village help out with food? What do they eat? How much do the marquees cost. Does the sheik cost anything? Are the plots pre bought?
Any answers would be helpful.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Sorry to hear you have a death to deal with.

Muslims bury , as soon as possible and almost always within 24 hours of death. The shroud is simple linen and the coffin is an in-ornate wooden box (in accordance with Islamic law) but you do not have to use a wooden coffin. The Muslim funeral is usually a simple tent in front of a mosque or in some kind of hall. The Quran is read, men and women are in separate rooms during the reading, and people go in and out when the Muqri finishes a "quarter". Only Turkish coffee is served and everyone is silent during the readings but talk during the interlude. 

Yes of course everything has to be paid... but funerals are not expensive compared to the U.K.. there is no hearse etc. Food for everyone? I would imagine that women coming to the funeral would bring food to help ease the burden in labour and cost. Egyptians families are very good at helping out with the cost of funeral/weddings etc and they generally would and be expected to contribute to the cost to help the deceased family. Of course if the family are considered rich this is not an issue.

Is someone asking you to pay or help pay for a funeral?

Maiden


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Angelat,

As Maiden say bury with linen only. (Coffin is for carrying only from mosque or place where body washed to cemetery). In the night of the burial they are organizing azap. Setting a tent and one hodja reading quran (mainly like this in the city) and there are companies giving this kind of service.


----------



## Angelat211 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, I have already paid and thought it was expensive at the time even though it was just over a third of my mother's funeral in UK. I was told it was the marquee, the sheik and food for the people that came over the 3 days. It's very difficult questioning the price of a mother's funeral though.




MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to hear you have a death to deal with.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Angelat211 said:


> Hi, I have already paid and thought it was expensive at the time even though it was just over a third of my mother's funeral in UK. I was told it was the marquee, the sheik and food for the people that came over the 3 days. It's very difficult questioning the price of a mother's funeral though.




The truth is why you were asked? What would have happened if you hadn't been there? 
You should never have been asked for the money the family would all have chipped in to pay for it.
A gay friend of mine buried his boyfriends mother twice!!! It's another scam they do here... sadly.


----------



## Angelat211 (Jun 15, 2010)

She definitely died - I was there when she died. Sh was a lovely person. I just wondered whether it would have been so expensive. If I hadn't been there he would have had to pay himself obviously. I thought the family would chip in but they know I am around..............


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Angelat211 said:


> She definitely died - I was there when she died. Sh was a lovely person. I just wondered whether it would have been so expensive. If I hadn't been there he would have had to pay himself obviously. I thought the family would chip in but they know I am around..............




Sorry in my opinion you were had...

Why anyone would have the cheek to ask you to pay for a funeral is beyond me... well no out here it doesn't surprise me

I would say that you could do a funeral for easily less than 100 pounds sterling


----------

